# What football team does everyone support ?



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I support Glasgow Rangers - the most succesful team in the world 

What teams does everyone else support ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Liverpool - although im not a die hard fan - i'll watch it when its on and follow it towards the end of the season, i usually havent got a clue who where playing most of the time


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have a guess :happy:

1927 the only time the F A Cup been taken out of England !


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Have a guess :happy:
> 
> 1927 the only time the F A Cup been taken out of England !


Swansea 

aha no im only playing mate cardiff are a good team my favourite in the championship. How's burke doing for use ?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

hendy1992 said:


> Swansea
> 
> aha no im only playing mate cardiff are a good team my favourite in the championship. How's burke doing for use ?


Actually mate i think we are basically scotlands reserve side with ex rangers players Rae/Mcormack/Burke and Steve Thompson who left last season ........... not to mention other scots kevin mcnaughton David Marshall and Paul Quinn ...

Burke doing good mate really, talented player him


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Actually mate i think we are basically scotlands reserve side with ex rangers players Rae/Mcormack/Burke and Steve Thompson who left last season ........... not to mention other scots kevin mcnaughton David Marshall and Paul Quinn ...
> 
> Burke doing good mate really, talented player him


Yeah that's why I like cardiff but it highlights how shocking rangers business can be releasing players like burke and mcormack


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Manchester United. And proud. So very proud.

I'm aware I'm going to get lots of hate aimed at me. Bring it, bitches!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> Swansea
> 
> aha no im only playing mate cardiff are a good team my favourite in the championship. How's burke doing for use ?


Is there any reason nottingham forest arnt your favourite team?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Bolton Wanderers - lifelong fan

Have a soft spot for Man City though

Watch both teams games


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> I support Glasgow Rangers - the most succesful team in the world
> 
> What teams does everyone else support ?


Nae shit , would never have guessed with your avatar.

Heart Of Midlothian.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

DERBY

Though I support United in the prem .. just bought a spurs shirt though since my fav. player Kranjcar signed for them


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

wondered when you'd raise your head jeevan lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

When I raised my head, I realised that 1 match means nothing .. look at the table ya billy davies lover !!!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> When I raised my head, I realised that 1 match means nothing .. look at the table ya billy davies lover !!!


lmao hush boyyy 

its not over til end of the season....

(im even regretting this before clicking post...)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope you do well .. but unfortunately, your manager is an idiot, his priority should have been sorting out the defence .. before bringing in 3 strikers


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Nae shit , would never have guessed with your avatar.
> 
> Heart Of Midlothian.


aha mate Loyalist and proud 

I have a wee soft spot for hearts never ever a problem with any of their fans and i even drink with alot of them down the fairfield before we play use, I hate them plastic paddy's the H.I.V's as much as celtic and the sheep shaggers so I love it when a proddy team like hearts hump em .


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

ON THE BALL CITY! - Norwich City

Do have a soft spot for Manchester United though as they are shit hot (I just hope Anderson doesn't leave  ), thats probably why everyone hates them lol.

I also strongly dislike Arsenal (not arsenals pretty football mind) and bloody Liverpool

No 1 most commonly used Liverpool Fan Phrase - "Leagues ours this season" - how long have they been saying that?

No 1 most commonly used Arsenal Fan Phrase - "Were building for the future look at our youth" - Yeah wait till they bottle it because they have no leaders amongst them


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Leeds United, league one is where its at!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

theheft said:


> Leeds United, league one is where its at!


My favourite is mk dons in league one


----------



## Fight4GloryUK (Aug 3, 2009)

West Brom..... Man and boy..... Through thick and thin....... Until I die, Albion through and through! And very, very proud.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Scott, I might have a spare ticket for the WBA V DERBY games on Dec 5th at Pride Park

and Feb 27th at Hawthorns


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

theheft said:


> Leeds United, league one is where its at!


Be seeing your lot Friday night then...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

St mirren, and proud of it.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

davy said:


> Be seeing your lot Friday night then...


Another 3 points on the board for us


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm not really a huge fan of football but to select i do love the way they kick balls.. lol... they are a good team... liverpool 2


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

theheft said:


> Another 3 points on the board for us


You got let off haha! We missed a penalty, amazing save by your fella between the sticks. Lost a bit of respect for Beckford though, I'd ususally admit you've got a quality striker there but they way him & Beccio(?) were rolling around on the floor everytime the ref was near got a bit annoying!


----------



## harry1989 (Sep 11, 2009)

newcastle but i stoped watching for the past couple of seasons but in the championship its more intesting becasuse we dont just get hammered every week


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Manchester United. And proud. So very proud.
> 
> I'm aware I'm going to get lots of hate aimed at me. Bring it, bitches!


Just like the team, you're not worth it :happy:

Chelsea. Keepin' it real.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Tonight BBC One are showing a World Cup preview , apart from their viewers in Scotland who will watch the film classic " Out Of Africa " !


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Birmingham city


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Brought up as a Red Devil!

Proud.

Although my other team is Hearts (dad family all from scotland, brought up supporting manchester united and hearts by my dad!)

But down deep down inside me the red devil is ther!


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

celtic, and derrycity. bad result on sunday but hope it will get better as the season goes on


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> celtic, and derrycity. bad result on sunday but hope it will get better as the season goes on


Good result on sunday :thumb

Monkey head mowbary looks like a really good manager

Rangers 52 - 42 Gallowgate Galaticos.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

DaveI said:


> Although my other team is Hearts
> 
> !


Good lad:thumb


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

its a long season, don't get to cocky yet


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> its a long season, don't get to cocky yet


I can be as cocky as i like as were championeeees.

:gh


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> I can be as cocky as i like as were championeeees.
> 
> :gh


We were, being a good choice of words lol


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> We were, being a good choice of words lol


Got to nit pick at my posts aha typical of your sorts, can't say jack because your not champions and you just got beat :good


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

hendy1992 said:


> Got to nit pick at my posts aha typical of your sorts, can't say jack because your not champions and you just got beat :good


You could have avoided irishlad's comment with smiple use of correct grammar/punctuation.

The grammar pohleece is baaak.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

your sorts? im just having a bit of banter but thats typical of your sort


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> You could have avoided irishlad's comment with smiple use of correct grammar/punctuation.
> 
> The grammar pohleece is baaak.


I didnt know i was writing an essay.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> your sorts? im just having a bit of banter but thats typical of your sort


Typical in what way and by my sort you mean British ?

Well I noticed that this was UK-MMA not Sinn Fein-MMA.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Prepared for the backlash!


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> Typical in what way and by my sort you mean British ?
> 
> Well I noticed that this was UK-MMA not Sinn Fein-MMA.


what has sinn-fein got to do with anything, last i knew you were from northern ireland, how are you british its no longer apart of england its got its own government now? and i was joking around after you saying your sorts i used it back against you and you go on a rant about sinn fein, but thats typical of your sort


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Calm down dears... it's only a message forum.

Typical - forum seems cool everywhere else but a football topic is created and people start posting silly replies.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> what has sinn-fein got to do with anything, last i knew you were from northern ireland, how are you british its no longer apart of england its got its own government now?


Are you stupid ? It's still part of the United Kingdom you lemon, we will never surrender. Whilst Westminster has devolved some power to Stormont it is still part of Britain and Westminster overrules Stormont.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> Are you stupid ? It's still part of the United Kingdom you lemon, we will never surrender. Whilst Westminster has devolved some power to Stormont it is still part of Britain and Westminster overrules Stormont.


You really are a small minded tool . Your football team dictactes your religous stand point , thats just plain stupid more so because these opinions you form are drilled in there because of the reaction you get from oposing fans.

Its a sport for ****sake .

And that avatar is a joke, cant believe it hasnt been taken down yet.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> You really are a small minded tool . Your football team dictactes your religous stand point , thats just plain stupid more so because these opinions you form are drilled in there because of the reaction you get from oposing fans.
> 
> Its a sport for ****sake .
> 
> And that avatar is a joke, cant believe it hasnt been taken down yet.


i agree with you 100% its only a sport and you bring political views into it. i knew the whole not part of Britain would wind you up and you fall for it hook line and sinker


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> You really are a small minded tool . Your football team dictactes your religous stand point , thats just plain stupid more so because these opinions you form are drilled in there because of the reaction you get from oposing fans.
> 
> Its a sport for ****sake .
> 
> And that avatar is a joke, cant believe it hasnt been taken down yet.


Already had a discussion with admin regarding the avatar, if you have any questions regarding it I will be happy to help :thumb


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> i agree with you 100% its only a sport and you bring political views into it. i knew the whole not part of Britain would wind you up and you fall for it hook line and sinker


I did fall for it hook line and sinker but I honestly thought you were being serious.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Keep it on topic or i'll lock the thread


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Forgot to add a disclaimer, so adding this now.

Chelsea by choice, Sporting of Lisbon by birth.

We initiaded Ronaldo and Figo. How bad can it be (even though we weren't good enough to keep them. pshhh!)

The lion on the logo of both teams is a coincidence. Just a little fun fact.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)




----------

